#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Schreifen

## RayM

Wat me de laatste tijd regelmatig opvalt is de schrijfstijl in een aantal threads.
Je kunt nog steeds spreken van ABN maar dan met een andere bedoeling (Algemeen Beroerd Nederlands)
Soms is het net of ik naar een chatgesprek van mijn kinderen zit te kijken. Ik moet dan moeite doen om niet te reageren met de vraag of men wel naar school geweest is. Ik verwacht geen perfect Nederlands, ook ik maak schrijffouten. Misschien ben ik wel een zeurpiet maar ik kan me daar toch aan ergeren. Maar is het teveel gevraagd om een vraag of verhaal in gewoon beschaafd Nederlands op te schrijven?
Of ben ik gewoon hopeloos ouderwets en moet ik er geen acht op slaan?

----------


## shure-fan

Ben het hier roerend mee eens,   maak zelf ook wel eens schrijffouten maar dat zijn kleine foutjes (hoop ik dan maar)      verloedering van de Nederlandse taal is gewoon doodzonde door de zogenaamde sms / msn taal.

Waar betaalt men tegenwoordig nog lesgeld voor?

----------


## EVfreak

Ja! Zo van die zinnen(als je het zo al kunt noemen)die je een keer of 3 opnieuw moet lezen voor dat je eigenlijk begint te begrijpen waar het over gaat.En dan heb ik het niet over de je eigen kennis. :Stick Out Tongue:  Of zo van die zinnen zonder leestekens,zelfs geen hoodletters bij het begin van een zin. Kan je beginnen te puzzelen wat er bij elkaar hoort. :Big Grin:  En ouderwets? Ik ben er 26 en ook ik erger me hier soms aan...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Je hebt volkomen gelijk.
Mensen maken nou eenmaal fouten, zelfs onder het typen. Maar het gebruik van punten, komma's en hoofdletters is toch niet te veel gevraagd. Ik zie soms "typefauten" ertussen staan waar je "U" tegen zegt, maar dan op een negatieve manier. Bovendien heeft het forum een ingebouwde spellingscontrole. Als men deze nou eens zou gebruiken bij het maken van hun posts. En voor degene die deze niet fijn vinden, typ je tekstje in word en kopieer het naar het forum!
Dit topic zal weinig uithalen naar de menigte die typefouten maken, maar met een beetje geluk zijn er al 5 mensen die door deze post op hun spelling letten! In het kader van: "Wie het kleine niet eert..."

En voordat ik het vergeet, leeftijd heeft hier niets mee te maken. Ik kan me hier ook groen/blauw/geel/roze/pimpelpaars aan ergeren, dat terwijl ik pas 16 ben.

----------


## Rieske

Helemaal mee eens. Het hoeft hier nou ook weer geen Groot Dictee Der Nederlandse Taal te zijn maar een beetje meer aandacht aan duidelijke zinsopbouw en spelling is wel op zijn plaats. Beter taalgebruik zou dit forum een heel stuk duidelijker maken !

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Wat natuurlijk ook kan is dat je inderdaad zit te kijken naar reacties van mensen die de leeftijd hebben van jou kinderen.

Maar wat ik direct met je eens ben is dat de Neerlandsche taal verloederd.

Zo had ik laatst het genoegen het stageverslag van onze HBO-er te mogen lezen. Ben voor de grap begonnen met een rode pen te strepen, maar ben daar na 3 goed rode pagina´s maar mee gestopt.

Vervolgens maar eens zijn versie van de 1e en 2de wet van Kirchhoff doorgerekend.... kwam gek genoeg bij beide niet op 0 uit. Leren ze toch een andere wet van Kirchhoff op school.

Ik geef direct toe, in mijn posts zitten d/t/dt fouten en slordigheden door te snel typen (ben dan ook van de schrijfgeneratie... met een vulpen). 

Ben dan wel weer erg nieuwsgierig waar het kantelpunt ligt. Een maat van me is 21 en schrijft netjes ABN, die staggiar is 20 en schrijft MSN. Het enige woord wat ie foutloos schrijft is dyslexie (of hoe je dat ook schrijven mag  :Confused: ).

Is het iemand al eens opgevallen dat het aantal jongeren met dyslexie schrikbarend gestegen is de laatste jaren?





> KU te Leuven:
> 
> _Opvallend is de toename van het aantal studenten met leerstoornissen, in het bijzonder dyslexie(49,5 %)Verwacht wordt dat deze tendens zich ook in de toekomst zal verderzetten._



Is het een gemaksziekte, een excuusaandoening of een welvaarsziekte?

----------


## RayM

Gelukkig ben ik niet de enige die er last van heeft.
Maar mogen wij de schrijver/schrijfster hierop wijzen zonder gelijk als een leraar over te willen komen? Ze komen hier voor (technische) informatie en niet voor een lesje Nederlands.

----------


## speakertech

> Gelukkig ben ik niet de enigste die er last van heeft.
> Maar mogen wij de schrijver/schrijfster hierop wijzen zonder gelijk als een leraar over te willen komen? Ze komen hier voor (technische) informatie en niet voor een lesje Nederlands.



Als de vraagsteller niet de moeite neemt om zijn vraag netjes te stellen, uit desinteresse of wat anders, is het voor mij heel eenvoudig. Ik reageer gewoon niet op zijn vraag, al ligt het antwoord bij wijze van spreken voor me.
De vraagsteller heeft er meer hinder van dan ikzelf.

Speakertech

----------


## Draad

ja natuurlijk mogen we dat omdat als iemand zo gaat schrijven als wat ik nu doe de boel wel heel erg onleesbaar wordt er gewoon niet op reageren of misschien op een nette manier zeggen dat het onleesbaar is kan ook wordt hierop niet gereageerd jammer dan

Vertaling:

Ja natuurlijk mogen we dat.
Omdat als iemand zo gaat schrijven als wat ik nu (net) deed, de boel wel erg onleesbaar wordt.
Er gewoon niet op reageren, of misschien op een nette manier zeggen dat het onleesbaar is kan ook.
Wordt hierop niet gereageerd, JAMMER DAN!

----------


## RayM

[quote=J.S. Coolen;497841Als we toch op spelling gaan letten?
Enigste? Er is maar 1 manier waarop je dit mag gebruiken. Dat was het enigste schaapje (in de vorm van het leukste)
Het woord enige, als in de vorm van alleen, kan geen overtreffende trap hebben. Je kunt niet meer alleen zijn dan alleen.
Verder ben ik het wel met de strekking eens, een beetje leesbaar posten is wel ze prettig. Maar helaas betrap ik mezelf ook te vaak op spelfouten.[/quote]

Ik zei toch al dat ik ook fouten maak?  :Big Grin: 
Het gaat hier niet om de spelfouten maar over het taalgebruik. Geen hoofdletters of leestekens en halve woorden. Ik noem het chat/smstaal.

Even editen, zag weer een spelfoutje.

----------


## RayM

> Het was ook maar een grapje hoor, totaal niet bedoeld als aanval.



Zo zag ik het ook niet. :Smile: 
Maar je had wel gelijk.

----------


## laserguy

> Wat natuurlijk ook kan is dat je inderdaad zit te kijken naar reacties van mensen die de leeftijd hebben van jou*W* kinderen.
> 
> Maar wat ik direct met je eens ben is dat de Neerlandsche taal verloeder*T*.



Goeie binnenkomer om over schrijffouten te klagen SOS...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

*mompelt iets over een eindeloze september...*

Wat ik wel merk is de grote instroom aan newbies de laatste maanden. Op zich niet fout, maar het constante vragen naar "hoe zijn mijn speakers", "hoe kan ik mijn mengpaneel op mijn versterker/laptop/koffiezetapparaat aansluiten" en "mijn $apparaat doet het niet! HELP!!!111!11one" begint nu wel een beetje de overhand te krijgen.

Don't get me wrong, ik heb niks tegen mensen die net komen kijken, en het is ook prima dat nieuwe technici hier posten om te leren over het hoe en waarom in de industrie. Waar ik minder blij mee ben is het nu overheersende gebruik van MSN- en SMS-taal, terwijl er hier toch genoeg tekstruimte moet zijn om normaal Nederlands te kunnen typen. Zinnen beginnen met een hoofldetter en eindigen met een punt, en alinea's en regeleinden maken een tekst al gauw een stuk leesbaarder.

Smileys vallen hier trouwens nog wel mee. Soms valt het me op dat mensen in een forumbericht elk stukje tekst afsluiten met een smiley XD
... maar dat valt hier gelukkig nog wel mee. 'Schoppen' van topics idem dito.

----------


## geenstijl21

Bron: Volkskrant.nl (er is nog hoop voor luie mensen)

Testje:

*WELLINGTON - Ht nrdn vn Nieuw-Zeeland s gtrffn dr vrstrmngn, ndt r n 36 uur td nt zvl rgn ws gvlln ls gwnlk n drie maanden. Hzn zn ndrglpn n p snlwgn zttn hndrdn tmblstn vst n hn t's, z mldd d tlvs. Vr zvr bknd zn r gn ddn f gwndn gvlln. n Haruru Falls wrdn vier vkntpprtmntn wggspld dr ht wtr.*
*D vrstrmngn ddn zch vr n Northland, wr p vl pltsn n 36 uur td 450 millimeter wtr vl. r wrdt mr rgn vrwcht. n d plts Kerikeri wrdn dndrdgvnd zndzkkn pgwrpn b d twee dst gbwn vn ht lnd, d stmmn t d jaren '20 vn d 19de eeuw. Bd gbwn rktn n 1981 b n vrstrmng zwr bschdgd.* 

En de echte tekst: 

*WELLINGTON - Het noorden van Nieuw-Zeeland is getroffen door overstromingen, nadat er in 36 uur tijd net zoveel regen was gevallen als gewoonlijk in drie maanden. Huizen zijn ondergelopen en op snelwegen zitten honderden automobilisten vast in hun auto's, zo meldde de televisie. Voor zover bekend zijn er geen doden of gewonden gevallen. In Haruru Falls werden vier vakantieappartementen weggespoeld door het water.*
*De overstromingen deden zich voor in Northland, waar op veel plaatsen in 36 uur tijd 450 millimeter water viel. Er wordt meer regen verwacht. In de plaats Kerikeri werden donderdagavond zandzakken opgeworpen bij de twee oudste gebouwen van het land, die stammen uit de jaren '20 van de 19de eeuw. Beide gebouwen raakten in 1981 bij een overstroming zwaar beschadigd.*


Een vrij kort artikel. Maar het kan natuurlijk nog korter. Wie weet bestaat er in de toekomst behoefte aan meer artikelen binnen een bestaand volume, of streeft men daadwerkelijk naar bijdragen die beknopter zijn dan nu het geval is.
Waar ik hier op doel is een klinkerloze tekst, die mogelijk eerder van de grond komt dan menigeen denkt. Een tekst zonder klinkers, die om verschillende redenen de voorkeur zou kunnen verdienen boven de huidige schrijfvorm.

----------


## renevanh

> Naar mijn idee is jouw toch wel goed? Het is toch een bezit (hoewel dat meteen zo raar klinkt, kinderen zijn niet echt jouw bezit) Maar Jouw is nu wel een bezittelijk voornaamwoord en geen persoonlijk voornaamwoord.



Klopt.

Wat die MSN taal betreft: dat vind ik hier nogal meevallen.
Als je ziet hoe men soms via MSN communiceert... ik wordt er niet wijs uit. Je krijgt dan constant dingen naar je hoofd als:

"kvin dt je dt zkr moe doen wnt dt is zkr iets om na te kijke andrs wort er strks weer iets andrs gezegt"

(Hier moet ik dus mijn uiterste best op doen...)
Dat zie ik dan bijvoorbeeld bij m'n zusje... en die is 18 en zit in VWO6. Hallo, waar moet dit naartoe? Hoe moeten die straks gaan solliciteren?

"ja nou ik vint gwn hele leuk om in zo un winkel te werke"   :Embarrassment:

----------


## moderator

Heel vervelend inderdaad, het lezen van berichten waar je de gedachte bij hebt: had deze knul mij op straat zo aangesproken dan had ik niet gereageerd maar direct doorgelopen.

Bij kinderen iets om te corrigeren, bij post HBO opleidingsniveau een serieus probleem.
Nu schommelt het niveau hier enorm. De ene deelnemer heeft alleen een diploma veterstrikken en basisschool, de andere heeft een academische achtergrond, met nog een hele wereld ertussenin.

We mogen best van deelnemers verlangen dat ze een leesbare reactie achterlaten. We mogen ook van deelnemers verwachten dat ze andere deelnemers respecteren om wie en wat ze zijn.

Het verzoek dus om inderdaad maar niet te reageren in de gevallen waarvan je denkt "staat ie nou een breezah te bestellen"?

Even een subtiele hint in een onderwerp kan, maar laten we met elkaar ervoor waken dat het onderwerp niet afbuigt naar de schrijfstijl in plaats van het initiële onderwerp.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Mooi is dan ook om te zien dat er een 100% correct Nederlands antwoord gegeven wordt en dan gereageerd wordt met:





> Woow!
> En nu in het Nederlands waarin ik het ook begrijp.
> De eerste zin begrijp ik nog wel en bevalt me ook. Maar dan gaat het mis.



Blijkt toch dat net Nederlands toch niet altijd duidelijker is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Mooi is dan ook om te zien dat er een 100% correct Nederlands antwoord gegeven wordt en dan gereageerd wordt met:
> 
> 
> 
> Blijkt toch dat net Nederlands toch niet altijd duidelijker is



Laat ik me nou net even aangesproken voelen..:P
Zoals ik ook in mijn bericht heb gezet is fouten maken menselijk. En bovendien, die zinnen zijn niet onbegrijpbaar. Waar het om gaat in het forum, is het feit dat er mensen zijn die grovere typefouten maken.

Of:
laatik me nou net effe aangesproken voelu:P
zoals ik net al zij is foute maken menslijk en bovendien zijn de zinnen niet onbgrijpbaar waar het om gaatis het feit dat er mensen zijn die groovere typfouten maken.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Laat ik me nou net even aangesproken voelen



Nergens voor nodig.

Wat ik bedoelde (maar niet zo duidelijk schreef) is dat er naast het Nederlands nog een stap is en dat is vaktaal. 
Als men zich alleen maar in vaktermen uitdrukt zullen een hoop mensen het niet 100% begrijpen. 
Dus naast Nederlands schrijven is er ook nog de slag begrijpelijk schrijven.

Dit forum kent een flink aantal gebruikers die ieder voor zich een bepaald niveau hebben. Soms lijkt er in de antwoorden geen rekening gehouden te worden met het niveau van de vraagsteller.

Als ik roep "mijn DAP mic piept zo snel" dan kun je een heel mooi verhaal houden over fasegedrag i.c.m. richkarakteristieken, maar als iemand niet weet dat piepen rondzingen heet moet je je afvragen hoe technisch je antwoord moet zijn. 
Een antwoord als "moet je je microfoon niet in de speaker stoppen" of "als je met een equalizer de toon waarop ie piept weghaalt is je probleem opgelost" volstaat dan waarschijnlijk meer.

Uiteraard geldt dit bijvoorbeeld ook voor effecten middels een PC. 
Een antwoord als "Ja, het kan. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld Protools en Nuendo-plugins live gebruiken, maar je moet rekening houden met een bepaalde minimale vertraging die je krijgt" is makkelijker te lezen dan een uitgebreid verhaal over A/D conversie en latency. 
Aan het einde van het draadje kom je toch terug op het feit dat het kan, maar met een bepaalde vertraging.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Heel vervelend inderdaad, het lezen van berichten waar je de gedachte bij hebt: had deze knul mij op straat zo aangesproken dan had ik niet gereageerd maar direct doorgelopen.
> 
> Bij kinderen iets om te corrigeren, bij post HBO opleidingsniveau een serieus probleem.
> Nu schommelt het niveau hier enorm. De ene deelnemer heeft alleen een diploma veterstrikken en basisschool, de andere heeft een academische achtergrond, met nog een hele wereld ertussenin.
> 
> We mogen best van deelnemers verlangen dat ze een leesbare reactie achterlaten. We mogen ook van deelnemers verwachten dat ze andere deelnemers respecteren om wie en wat ze zijn.
> 
> Het verzoek dus om inderdaad maar niet te reageren in de gevallen waarvan je denkt "staat ie nou een breezah te bestellen"?
> 
> Even een subtiele hint in een onderwerp kan, maar laten we met elkaar ervoor waken dat het onderwerp niet afbuigt naar de schrijfstijl in plaats van het initiële onderwerp.



Modje, hier ben ik het niet (helemaal) mee eens,:

SPELREGELS VOOR DIT FORUM (sticky bij elk onderdeel):

3. taalgebruik: *Nederlands, duidelijk leesbaar,* niet discriminerend of aanstootgevend voor andere deelnemers.



Soms heb ik een heel stuk getypt, maar dan zucht ik een keer en wis het maar weer!

Modje, ik zal (als ik reageer) proberen er een educatief antwoord van te maken, maar ik merk dat net als ik steeds minder 'ouderen' reageren.


Ray, bedankt voor het openen van dit topic!


Bij woorden/zinsbouw als: me vesterker (mijn versterker),ik heb nogal is (ik heb nog wel eens), gaan bij mij de haren overeind staan.

Stoney3k
Het valt inderdaad op dat er VEEL newbie's zijn, en als ze nou eens hun profiel zouden invullen.... (modje, is dat VERPLICHT te regelen?)


Ze denken dat ze voor  500,- de Ahoy van geluid kunnen voorzien! (get real)

"ze kenne nie schrijve nie, en ok nie denken nie!"

Zo, dat lucht op!
(ook ik ben erg slecht in het D/T/DT verhaal)

Groeten John

----------


## berolios

> [...] laatik me nou net effe aangesproken voelu:P
> zoals ik net al zij is foute maken menslijk en bovendien zijn de zinnen niet onbgrijpbaar waar het om gaatis het feit dat er mensen zijn die groovere typfouten maken.



Mooi voorbeeld over hoe het fout gaat inderdaad.

Ik reageer zowieso al niet zo graag op newbie-vragen, maar als ik dit soort taalgebruik lees kies er 9/10 keer voor niet te reageren. Ik begrijp niet dat mensen niet begrijpen dat ze zichzelf tekort doen door zo te schrijven.

Ik vind het een beetje in hetzelfde straatje passen als een nieuwe thread openen voor elke scheet.

Over het algemeen stel ik voor: een volledig ingevuld profiel verplicht stellen... dan kunnen direct de PM's weer terug ingevoerd worden !!

----------


## Whitefarmer

Jammer trouwens dat dit onderwerp helemaal onderaan bij 'over deze forums' staat (daar hoort hij wel thuis), want ik denk dat de 'schuldigen' hier NOOIT komen!

Groet John
ps. als een newbie een vraag stelt, kijk ik altijd of zijn profiel gevuld is (vooral leeftijd), zoniet vraag ik dat in mijn reply. (dit werkt redelijk).

----------


## AJB

Mijns inziens is het erg belangrijk om een (ingevuld) profiel verplicht te stellen. Dit voorkomt dat er mensen deelnemen aan zaken waar ze absoluut ongewenst zijn. Misschien is het simpelweg wijsheid om een minimaal opleidingsniveau in te stellen, helaas neigt ook dit weer snel naar een oordeel op basis van "iets waar iemand zelf niets aan kan doen". Althans dat acht het onderwijs: natuurlijk is dit grote onzin.

Iedereen kan zichzelf de discipline opleggen om op zijn minst de tekst nog een keer te controleren. Populaire taal en afkortingen die volgens Van Dale niet bestaan moeten gewoon automatisch worden verwijderd.

Het is gemakzucht van mensen en DAT is de grootste ergernis. Ergernis maakt het erg moeilijk om de concentratie vast te houden bij het oorspronkelijk onderwerp.

Ik denk dat een forum bestaat uit de wens om kennis te delen en andere mensen te helpen. Als die initiële vraag echter kansloos wordt omschreven, is de wens om te helpen per direct verdwenen. Daar zou wel degelijk iets aan gedaan kunnen worden d.m.v. strengere controle.

Ingevulde profielen verplichten: ik stel een stemming voor...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Vragen om het invullen heeft inderdaad een goede invloed op de " newbs ". En als ze het na de eerste post niet doen, gewoon nog een keer vragen bij je volgende post. En gewoon volhouden tot het erop staat!
Wanneer je een leeftijd kent, kun je ook rekening hiermee houden bij het antwoorden op een topic. Vaak zegt een leeftijd ook een en ander over het (gebrek aan) denkvermogen van een TS. Het idee van het verplicht invullen van het profiel is zeker geen slecht idee!

Groeten Jasper

----------


## berolios

> [...]Het is gemakzucht van mensen en DAT is de grootste ergernis [...]



Precies, gemakzucht... dat woord zocht ik... ze doen zichzelf daarmee echt te kort, want als uit een post blijkt dat iemand zich zelf geen enkele moeite doet om zelf iets uit te vissen, zal er (als het goed is) ook niemand te hulp schieten.





> [...]Ingevulde profielen verplichten: ik stel een stemming voor...



Als je een nieuwe thread start, ben ik de eerste die VOOR stemt  :Wink: 
En dat de PM's weer terug komen  :Big Grin:  !!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik zou ook voor stemmen! Maar ik weet niet of het mogelijk is. Dat is het nadeel van een standaard forum. Je zou denk ik hooguit in de activatiemail kunnen zetten dat men direct het profiel moet invullen en de link daarbij plaatsen. Of gewoon weer een nieuwe forum met wel de mogelijkheid hiertoe.. :Smile:

----------


## vasco

> "ze kenne nie schrijve nie, en ok nie denken nie!"



Ben net in Zuid-Afrika geweest en daar praten ze echt zo.

Maar ik zie in deze regel duidelijk waar het onder andere misgaat, de reclame wereld komt met dit soort taalgebruik en jongeren vinden het leuk om over te nemen. Daarnaast zie ik niet alleen hier maar zelfs in normale documenten dit soort taalgebruik bij jongeren. Zie soms sollicitatiebrieven met dit soort taalgebruik die zo het grote archief in gaan. Ze hebben zichzelf ermee.

Ik ben ook geen wandelende dikke van Dale maar probeer wel op mijn spelling en zinsbouw te letten. Ook de opmerking van SoundOfSilence is een goede, wij antwoorden misschien te makkelijke in vakjargon terwijl de vraagsteller deze niet beheerst.

----------


## moderator

Even in reactie op een paar vragen in mijn richting:
Een echt onleesbare reactie wordt gedelete, beroerd Nederlands wordt in een goeie bui opgelapt in leesbare zinnen en dan gaat er een mailtje naar de deelnemer met het verzoek om meer aandacht aan de spelling te geven.

Ingevuld profiel wordt op dit moment niet vereist.
Is wel iets waar ik persoonlijk ook voor ben, maar wat mij betreft zou het eigenlijk niet nodig moeten zijn.
Het gaat om de inhoud van een bericht en niet om de persoon die de inhoud plaatst...

Goed om te lezen dat de inhoud van berichten meetelt in het ethousiasme om te reageren, ook dat is herkenbaar.

----------


## Outline

Dat het niet om de persoon gaat die het bericht plaatst, daar ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens.

Die persoon (meestal de Newbie's) vraagt hulp en aandacht van ons. Op zo'n moment is het wel fijn als je een beetje kunt inschatten wie de vraag stelt. Daar helpt een profiel dan geweldig bij. Ook is het gewoon een soort van respect naar anderen en het Forum toe. Jij vraagt hulp, stel je dan nederig op en laat zien wie je bent en wat je doet. Ik neem aan dat we allemaal wel de voorbeelden kennen uit het recente verleden van hoe het niet moet.

Overigens valt het me op dat het meestal de nieuwelingen hier zijn die weinig respect en moeite kunnen opbrengen om EN het profiel in te vullen EN de vraag op een fatsoenlijke, leesbare manier te stellen. Dan heb ik bij voorbaat al zoiets van: "laat maar".

Laatste zeurpuntje van mijn kant is dat er momenteel redelijk veel Topics zijn die in, soms in strekking, soms compleet over het zelfde onderwerp gaan. Neem het carnavals-topic en laptop-topic...

Overigens vind ik het pure stiereschijt om hier een minimale opleidings-eis te stellen. Ik heb die vraag al meerdere malen van die persoon gezien en vind het echt nergens op slaan. Bedenk wel, dat als je zoiets stelt, dat je dan meteen bij een hele hoop mensen wrevel opwekt en dat je jezelf buiten spel zet. Kan je bij voorbaat zeggen dat je je op klus met zo'n instelling ook niet populair maakt...

Nog even over het taalgebruik nav reclame's: ik denk dat hier wel zeker een grote kern van waarheid in zit. Mensen willen toch graag "tof" bevonden worden en dan hoort daar het taalgebruik zeker bij. En dat dat dan uit die geweldige reclame komt maar taaltechnisch ruk is...

Persoonlijk probeer ik het zelf wel altijd leesbaar en duidelijk te houden. Maar ook mij lukt dat niet altijd. Alvast excuus hiervoor en: Bij twijfel gewoon altijd vragen!

----------


## berolios

> [...] Overigens vind ik het pure stiereschijt om hier een minimale opleidings-eis te stellen [...]



Ik ken mensen die alleen MAVO hebben gedaan, maar beter functioneren dan mensen die Universiteit af hebben... en ook andersom... mensen die universiteit af hebben, maar ik nog niet zelfstandig een brood zou laten kopen (bij wijze van spreken) ...

Opleiding zegt misschien wat over de mentale capaciteiten die iemand heeft, maar zegt maar weinig over iemand zijn instelling/ karakter. En dat laatste is juist het belangrijkste op een discussieforum zoals dit. Opleiding vermelden? --> goed plan. Op basis van opleiding selecteren? ---> heel slecht plan. Het is niet alleen discriminerend, maar doet ook afbreuk aan de integriteit van dit forum.

Een volledig ingevuld profiel verplicht stellen vind ik WEL een goed plan. Uitgangspunt hier is (in mijn optiek) met collega vak-idioten over van alles en nog wat te discussieren. Met een volledig ingevuld profiel is de drempel hoger met prietpraat en onzinverhalen op dit forum te verschijnen. Ik denk dat het de integriteit en kwaliteit van de posts hier ten goede komt als er een verplichting wordt ingesteld je profiel tot op een bepaald niveau in te vullen.

Ook zou ik het wellicht een goed idee vinden als we aan de bijdrage van iemand (als losse post zeg maar) een waardering zouden kunnen toekennen (bijv 0-5 sterren). Aan dit soort ratings kun je dan direct zien wat voor vlees je in de kuip hebt  :Wink: ... daarbij motiveert het forummers een zo goed mogelijke bijdrage te schrijven (als het goed is dan natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ). Intrinsieke motivatie noemen ze dat geloof ik... als je waardering voor je werk krijgt, dan ben je sneller genegen je best te doen om meer goed werk af te leveren en nog meer goede bijdrages aan dit forum te leveren... volgens de theorie dan  :Wink: ... maar ik weet dat dit voor mij wel werkt in veel gevallen. niet dat ik om sterretjes sta te springen, maar ik ben wel van mening dat dit wellicht een goede uitwerking kan hebben op de kwaliteit van dit/een forum.

0,02
Adios!

----------


## berolios

Owja, dan kunnen we direct de PM's weer beschikbaar maken !!

----------


## Outline

Met het 'belonen' van mensen met sterretjes door anderen moet je wel uitkijken.

Waarom? Simpel: "Ik mag jou niet dus krijg je van mij altijd maar 1 sterretje."

Ben er wel voor om (via de software) een minimum profiel-invulniveau te hanteren en (bij voldoende invulling van het profiel) de aanmelding (en activering) via een reply-mail te laten lopen. Hebben we iig een werkend mail-adres.

----------


## Radar

> *De taal is het voertuig van de geest, maar ons Nederlands is wel een krakende wagen geworden*



 (Driek van Wissen).

Dit is een onderwerp wat reeds behandeld is maar elke keer weer terug komt.
Wij modjes letten niet op een punt of een komma, en inderdaad afhankelijk van de bui gaat het of ongezien de prullenbak in of worden er wat hoofdletters en punten geplaatst.
De spelregels hier zijn duidelijk.

----------


## speakertech

> Bron: Volkskrant.nl (er is nog hoop voor luie mensen)
> 
> Testje:
> 
> *WELLINGTON - Ht nrdn vn Nieuw-Zeeland s gtrffn dr vrstrmngn, ndt r n 36 uur td nt zvl rgn ws gvlln ls gwnlk n drie maanden. Hzn zn ndrglpn n p snlwgn zttn hndrdn tmblstn vst n hn t's, z mldd d tlvs. Vr zvr bknd zn r gn ddn f gwndn gvlln. n Haruru Falls wrdn vier vkntpprtmntn wggspld dr ht wtr.*
> *D vrstrmngn ddn zch vr n Northland, wr p vl pltsn n 36 uur td 450 millimeter wtr vl. r wrdt mr rgn vrwcht. n d plts Kerikeri wrdn dndrdgvnd zndzkkn pgwrpn b d twee dst gbwn vn ht lnd, d stmmn t d jaren '20 vn d 19de eeuw. Bd gbwn rktn n 1981 b n vrstrmng zwr bschdgd.* 
> 
> En de echte tekst: 
> 
> ...



De Nederlandse taal is vrij inefficient. De plaats waar ik vandaan kom kan het allemaal veel korter. Een paar voorbeelden

Daar heb ik helaas geen tijd voor>>>>> Kém gin tijd
Wanneer denkt u te vertrekken?>>>>>>> waneer gade weg?
Wilt u als het u belieft even opzij gaan?>>>>>>>>Dur lope!
Dat is een mooie geluidsinstallatie >>>>>gèèf materiaal wor.

enz 
Speakertech

----------


## laserguy

Soms moet ik wel toegeven dat schrijffouten enorm cultuurverrijkend zijn: dit woord heb ik net hier leren kennen:

een sintersycer

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Soms moet ik wel toegeven dat schrijffouten enorm cultuurverrijkend zijn: dit woord heb ik net hier leren kennen:
> 
> een sintersycer



hahahaha

ik had hem ook gezien, volgens mij is dat een 'ding' dat dunne plakjes snijdt van st. Nicolaas (hij is gewoon de 'L' vergeten te typen)

hahaha

Voor mijn gevoel zit er nu wel een 'rem' op vage vragen (qua schrijfstijl dan).

Ook wel goed om te zien dat HEEL veel forummers zich ergeren aan de schrijfstijl.

groeten John

----------


## djspeakertje

> De Nederlandse taal is vrij inefficient. De plaats waar ik vandaan kom kan het allemaal veel korter. Een paar voorbeelden
> 
> Daar heb ik helaas geen tijd voor>>>>> Kém gin tijd
> Wanneer denkt u te vertrekken?>>>>>>> waneer gade weg?
> Wilt u als het u belieft even opzij gaan?>>>>>>>>Dur lope!
> Dat is een mooie geluidsinstallatie >>>>>gèèf materiaal wor.
> 
> enz 
> Speakertech



 
hallo allemaal, ik wil niet brutaal zijn :Big Grin:  (zit nog maar een half jaar op dit forum  :Smile:  maar ik dacht dat dit een drive inn show forum was :EEK!:  :Confused:  ?!?

sorry als ik het verkeerd heb  :Embarrassment: 

daan, (djspeakertje)

----------


## renevanh

> hallo allemaal, ik wil niet brutaal zijn (zit nog maar een half jaar op dit forum  maar ik dacht dat dit een drive inn show forum was ?!?
> 
> sorry als ik het verkeerd heb



Dit forum gaat net wat verder dan alleen drive-in, ook ervaren (beroeps)technici zijn op dit forum te vinden en dan doel ik op technici die dus meer doen dan een drive-in opbouwen, mensen die bijvoorbeeld als FOH technicus in Ahoy staan, of nog grotere locaties.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Dit forum gaat net wat verder dan alleen drive-in, ook ervaren (beroeps)technici zijn op dit forum te vinden en dan doel ik op technici die dus meer doen dan een drive-in opbouwen, mensen die bijvoorbeeld als FOH technicus in Ahoy staan, of nog grotere locaties.



En juist DAAROM is er een onderverdeling gemaakt:

LIVE
RECORDING
DJ
LICHT
TECHNIEk
NEWBIE :Big Grin: 
LOUNGE :Stick Out Tongue: 
etc.etc.

groeten John

ps, zou je je profiel in willen vullen, dat vinden we prettig hier op het forum (ook 'display age')

----------


## vasco

> hallo allemaal, ik wil niet brutaal zijn (zit nog maar een half jaar op dit forum maar ik dacht dat dit een drive inn show forum was?!?
> 
> sorry als ik het verkeerd heb
> 
> daan, (djspeakertje)



Je hebt het inderdaad verkeerd zoals boven al gemeld en daarbij zit je nu in het topic "over deze forums". Dit gaat helemaal over dit forum in zijn algemeenheid en niks DJ's aan.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik las ff terug op Nu.nl da SMS taal goe is vor kindere..

*AMSTERDAM - Kinderen die veel afkortingen gebruiken bij het sms'en, ontwikkelen gemiddeld genomen een betere leesvaardigheid, zo blijkt uit een Britse studie.* 

 
Onderzoekers van Coventry University vroegen 88 proefpersonen tussen de 10 en 12 jaar om een verhaaltje na te vertellen in een serie sms'jes. 
Daarbij werd precies bijgehouden hoe vaak ieder kind een afkorting gebruikte zoals 'w8' (wacht) en 'nx'(niks). 

 
Vervolgens werden alle deelnemers aan het experiment in een aparte toets op hun leesvaardigheid getest. Al snel bleek dat kinderen die veel sms-taal hadden gebruikten bij de eerste opdracht, gemiddeld beter scoorden bij de leesvaardigheidtest. 
De resultaten van de studie zijn gepubliceerd in het wetenschappelijk tijdschrift British Journal of Developmental Psychology. 

*Fonetisch*


Volgens de onderzoekers is het ook gezien eerder onderzoek aannemelijk dat het regelmatig gebruik van sms-taal de resultaten bij leestoetsen bevordert, vooral omdat de afkortingen in sms'jes vaak fonetisch zijn. 
"Een goed fonetisch bewustzijn leidt tot een betere leesvaardigheid", zo verklaart hoofdonderzoekster Beverly Plester in het Britse tijdschrift New Scientist. "Dat is al langer bekend." 
Verder is het spelen met taal volgens de wetenschappers in algemene zin bevorderlijk voor de prestaties van kinderen op taalkundig gebied. Plester vindt dan ook dat sms-taal moet worden toegejuicht. "Deze kinderen oefenen in hun vrije tijd met geschreven taal en ze vinden het nog leuk ook."


Ik ben van mening dat het juist erg slecht is...Maar misschien ben ik al wel te oud..;-)

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

1 woord; *LEESTEKENS*

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> *AMSTERDAM - Kinderen die veel afkortingen gebruiken bij het sms'en, ontwikkelen gemiddeld genomen een betere leesvaardigheid, zo blijkt uit een Britse studie.*
> 
> 
> Ik ben van mening dat het juist erg slecht is...Maar misschien ben ik al wel te oud..;-)



Geen idee hoe oud je bent, maar ondergetekende krapt (??) zich met zijn 33 ook eens op zijn hoofd.

Even terug naar je artikel: 
Kinderen die veel afkortingen gebruiken bij het SMS'en... *(Schrijven dus)*
ontwikkelen gemiddeld genomen een betere leesvaardigheid *(Lezen dus)*

Een waarheid als een koe... als de schrijver slecht schrijft, moet de lezer beter leren lezen, anders snapt ie het niet. Gevolg is dat de lezer toleranter wordt voor schrijffouten en deze toch correct interpreteert (soort error-correctie).

Dus, mede-ouwe-lullen.... we moeten beter leren lezen om ons staande te houden op het forum :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Toch ben ik ervoor om niet de lezer aan te pakken, maar de schrijver.

We zeggen toch ook niet tegen de doctor dat ie turks moet leren, maar doen een actie (Het begint met taal) om de turk Nederlands te leren. Overigens (zijsprong) vindt ik het persoonlijk knap dat er niemand deze actie aanklaagt wegens discriminatie, maar dat geheel terzijde)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Wat hierboven al wordt aangegeven: 

de afkortingen die ik vaak voorbij zie komen op het forum, zoals 'idd' zijn het probleem niet. Het zijn echter de eeuwige lange zinnen die nooit ophouden die het probleem zijn. Lees: leestekens.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik vind een poging doen tot het schrijven van algemeen herkenbaar nederlands al heel wat..
Maar als die poging zelfs niet wordt ondernomen: dan mag de posting naar het Digihalla.

----------


## RayM

hey, ik doe men best hoor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ben alweer 34..;-)

----------


## bones2001

Broekie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

:Mad:  :Frown:  :Embarrassment:  :Mad:  :EEK!: GRMPF!!

Zo, dat lucht op!

Sorry maar ik moest het echt even kwijt, ik ben GEEN held in de Nederlandse taal, maar waar het met de huidige jeugd naartoe moet...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Goed bezig John.
Het viel mij ook al op, maar ik hield me al express rustig. :Big Grin: 

Denk dat 't goed is dat dit topic weer eens wat nieuw leven ingeblazen krijgt.

----------


## mhsounds

Slecht...ik ben de jeugd van vandaag  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar het komt vaak voor dat ik een smsje terugstuur met de vraag wat die afkorting betekent.

We hebben ABN dat snapt iedereen (op wat buitenlanders na dan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) gebruik het dan ook!

Ook die straat taal word je gek van :Mad:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

GeenStijl : Werkgevers: Stagiairs Niet Goed Voorbereid

Die past hier wel bij denk ik.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## @lex

> Geen idee hoe oud je bent, maar ondergetekende krapt (??) zich met zijn 33 ook eens op zijn hoofd.
> 
> Even terug naar je artikel: 
> Kinderen die veel afkortingen gebruiken bij het SMS'en... *(Schrijven dus)*
> ontwikkelen gemiddeld genomen een betere leesvaardigheid *(Lezen dus)*
> 
> Een waarheid als een koe... als de schrijver slecht schrijft, moet de lezer beter leren lezen, anders snapt ie het niet. Gevolg is dat de lezer toleranter wordt voor schrijffouten en deze toch correct interpreteert (soort error-correctie).



Haha, het moet 'krabt' zijn. Komt van het werkwoord 'krabben'. Of het moet erg krap zijn achter je oren...

Je hebt er inderdaad gelijk in dat de lezer beter gaat lezen van fouten. Ik merk zelfs dat ik toleranter ben voor fouten als ik hier op het forum ben dan wanneer ik bijvoorbeeld de krant lees. Een gemiddeld stuk tekst met een gemiddelde hoeveelheid taalfouten accepteer ik al terwijl de kleinste fout in het NRC mijn haren te berge doet rijzen.

In het verleden heb ik eens de moeite genomen een stuk volstrekt onbegrijpelijke tekst te corrigeren en te interpreteren. Dit werd mij in het geheel niet in dank afgenomen. Sindsdien probeer ik me in te houden. Hoewel dit mij vaak lastig valt.

Misschien is het probleem dat ik taal net zo puristisch benader als de sound in de zaal...

@lex

----------


## remco_k

Ik kan me er ook aardig aan irriteren en denk zoals de topicstarter.
Soms verschijnen er (ook op andere fora) berichten waar bijna niets van is te maken. Ja, het is dat wij mensen inderdaad een soort error correctie ingebakken hebben zitten waardoor het nog te lezen is. 

Het erge is dat de betreffende posters vaak ook iets willen weten. Ze vragen dit of dat. Als je hun post dan niet goed begrijpt en vraagt even of je het goed begrijpt vanwege het taalgebruik, ontbreken van punten, komma's en hoofdletters, dan kan je een grote bek van een 15 jarig knaapje krijgen. Tja, daar helpt hij zichzelf dan niet bepaald mee.
Ook al heeft het totaal niets met zijn vraag te maken, zou het toch fijn zijn dat hij (of zij) gewoon even de vraag wat duidelijker en iets correcter formuleerd.

Ik schrijf ook niet foutloos nederlands (en engels) en verwacht van anderen ook geen perfectie maar ik doe tenminste wel een beetje mijn best en sta open voor commentaar. Forums worden gewoon beter leesbaar (en doorzoekbaar) als iedereen zich een beetje aan de taalregeltjes zou houden.

Tot slot heb je nog een groep mensen die er niets (meer) aan kunnen doen. Ik heb een kennis (35+) die gewoonweg niet in staat is om ook maar 1 zin correct te schrijven. Sterker nog, 1 woord is al een probleem. Hij schrijft alles zoals het fonetisch klinkt. Voor die mensen ligt het wat ingewikkelder dan onwil en luiheid. Ze kunnen bijna niet anders. Maar toch een advies: start Microsoft word eens, daar zit een spellingchecker in die de grootste fouten meestal goed tackeld.
Het gebruiken ervan voorkomt in de eerste instantie onbegrip en irritatie, je nodigt met je goed uitziende post mensen sneller uit om met je mee te denken en je voorkomt bij voorbaat geklooi over je taalgebruik. Uiteindelijk komt het jezelf ten goede, omdat je vraag waarschijnlijk sneller wordt beantwoord en misschien leer je er ook nog wat van.

----------

